# Hand grinder for French press



## rdpx (Jul 18, 2016)

I'm thinking of buying a grinder for my mum. She drinks French press, and it seems she has a local roaster in Pembrokeshire and she might enjoy trying it.

Looking for a recommendation for an easy to use hand grinder good for French press.

Thanks!

Robert


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Porlex Hario & Rhino grinders are easy to use, but slow to grind, she may find these a chore if grinding more than 15g of coffee. How about an electric grinder like Bodum Bistro, Wilfa or Baratza Encore?


----------

